

Wingify: Predicting Conversions on a Website using Visitor Behavior - paraschopra
http://www.wingify.com/case-studies/predictive-web-analytics-conversion-case-study.php

======
ApolloRising
If you are willing to run an experiment, I can probably help you increase your
conversion rate on your contact form. Email me if you are interested and if
successful we can post the results here of the changes.

~~~
paraschopra
Hi, What is your email id? I couldn't find in your profile.

~~~
ApolloRising
email me at alshaikhREMOVETHISFORSPAM@gmail.com

------
paraschopra
Hey guys, here is the raw data for the study in case anyone is interested:
[http://www.wingify.com/case-studies/prediction-
resources/pre...](http://www.wingify.com/case-studies/prediction-
resources/predictive_targeting_data.xls)

------
lsb
There's no pricing or Buy button, why?

